# Alabastrite...



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering whether it is safe to put an alabastrite ornament in my tank???
Is it safe? It is a Stone-Finish Alabastrite Serene Buddha Sculpture, which I may order from E-Bay, if it is safe... please be safe!!!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting question. I did some quick searches and found that alabastrite is bits of limestone suspended in a plastic resin. Limestone (calcium carbonate) dissolves readily in water and makes it hard and basic. It is probably not a good idea to put alabastrite in a tank unless the inhabitants are African cichlids or other hard-water fish.

C.


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanx for the research, I probably will avoid it then.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are dead set on a Buddha, the safest material is probably glass, followed by ceramic, if you can find a ceramic one with a food-safe glaze. Jade would probably be safe, too, if you could afford it!


----------

